# Full Tank Shots 2017



## Aquaforest (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy new year everyone!
Please post and share your FTS or your new set up in 2017 
Would love to see all *Zeovit Aquaforest Redsea Fauna Marin *systems ..none and simple set up .


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is mine






































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Mne is in its infancy this new year. Let's wake this thread up next year too and see where everyone is at who originally posted


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ryguy said:


> Mne is in its infancy this new year. Let's wake this thread up next year too and see where everyone is at who originally posted


Nice aquascape

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryguy (Oct 20, 2016)

Thank you sir. I am bad with changing up my scape all the time. Or at least was in my 120 gallon. This one I think is gonna stay this way. Drilled and rodded. Really like the open area and different levels for corals


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ryguy said:


> Thank you sir. I am bad with changing up my scape all the time. Or at least was in my 120 gallon. This one I think is gonna stay this way. Drilled and rodded. Really like the open area and different levels for corals


I know the urge of changing aqua scape lol but what u got is nice and clean. It will give u nice water movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This is my temporary tank, former quaranitine tank, 30 gallons.







[/URL]
Tenants include ventralis anthias, 4 pearly jawfish, 4 masked gobies, banded cave goby and hopefully somewhere a gramma linka although I haven't seen it in a couple weeks.
Lots of gorgs, some chalice corals New from Boxing Day, a hero turbenensis and two deep water Australian leathers which I had tried to keep in the coldwtaer tank but they weren't happy. They need to colour up again.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Here is my display 30 gallon tank.

Fish tenants include Golden Anthias, yellow assessor, tail spot blenny, blue line pipe fish, banded cave goby, lawnmower blenny, yellow goby.
Corals include all my spawned sun corals, which are growing everywhere, green, black, brown, white and pink sun corals, chili corals, rhizo, balanos, fat head dendros, walking dendros, corkscrew coral, darth maul porities, and this cool green with pink border porities.
Plus several random montipora and a lovely jack o lantern leptastria.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

My big tank. No overall shot, just some close ups.

Usual fish suspects. Big fast tangs, lyretail anthias, cleaner wrasse, Midas blenny and a freaking nemesis mantis that I can't get rid of.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome tanks Crayon...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)




----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

FTS I posted on my build thread.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Here is mine 8gallon nano tank ..


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Current state of my "fish room". Display, 2 QT's and a backup tank









Display - going through a bit of new tank syndrome (you should have seen the GHA a few weeks ago)..


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome tanks nice set up..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is my JBJ RL20, CP25 is running strong (2nd V3 unit under warranty with fish-street). Cadlights PLS-50 w/ Jebao DC1200 pump is online, trying to avoid HOB's.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang that nem in there is crazy


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

*180 Gallon Inwall*


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

My tank after a year and a half. Had a minor set back recently and had to cut out alot of dead coral. Got impatient and raised my light intensity to quickly and ended up bleaching 3/4 of my sps. Lesson learned and now making a slow comeback.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

joffems said:


> FTS I posted on my build thread.


Whoa this tank looks great. Love how clean it is. How do you prevent algae in a SW tank?


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

*Here's mine....*



I've had a few setbacks over the last year, but trying to get this baby looking great again. Sorry for crappy blue iphone pic!

Jeremy


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Bugstyvy said:


>


Nice! Can't wait to do that with my 180 

Everyone has got some awesome looking set ups going


----------



## joffems (May 2, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> Whoa this tank looks great. Love how clean it is. How do you prevent algae in a SW tank?


That's easy.

1. Put scraper in tank
2. Scrape
3. Scrape some more
4. Take pictures ASAP
5. Adjust colors to hide the algae

Right now, my tank has a fair bit of algae. I'm purposefully letting nitrates and phosphates rise a little bit as part of an experiment to color up my corals. The corals and snails are happy with the results so far.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is the snapshot of my mini 15G display/frag tank...need to put an anamone now 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

......2017


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> ......2017


Lol! That's some baller ish right there. Brilliant.


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*pics*

I am not even close to a good photographer but one thing I learned
is that cameras doooo take better pics with the blue actinics off in the tank

I know the tank turns yellow with the off and the corals dont pop but the pics come out better and the coral colour does not seem to suffer in the pics...

just something to consider and perhaps test out.

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey....I seem to be doing one full tank shot a year, so threads like this really get me going! Here's my current tank....it's been on a good streak for the past year. Solid as a rock. Made sure to leave it alone and do minimal upkeep and it rewarded me with excellent growth. Also added an APEX.

Moved to a shallow sand bed, lost most of my LPS and all of my SPS over the year (didn't have much to start with, but what I did have was pimp lol). Got into shrooms more this past year too.

The tank is softie and gorgonian dominant, with a couple blastomussa and acanthastrea ... have lots of rarer softies, lots of neon toads, and ORA softies. My palau nepthea is over 10yrs old by now too. Even a softie I can't ID for the life of me!

*February 2017*









*February 2016*









*Early 2014*


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*nice*

Nice tank Zack
Colour is amazing...
What you using for light?

Tim


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

hey Tim! I use two Kessil A350s and a single PAR 38 LED. Sufficient light for the corals. I'm running the kessils at maybe 40%blues and 30%whites. I've had to increase the intensity a bit as my corals have grown a lot which results in less light reaching deeper sections


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Patwa said:


> hey Tim! I use two Kessil A350s and a single PAR 38 LED. Sufficient light for the corals. I'm running the kessils at maybe 40%blues and 30%whites. I've had to increase the intensity a bit as my corals have grown a lot which results in less light reaching deeper sections


zACK you have one of the best soft coral system i have seen...love your gorgonians there...amazing set up...


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> zACK you have one of the best soft coral system i have seen...love your gorgonians there...amazing set up...


Thanks, Ash! Funny you say that as I was approached by an online magazine to have it featured...dunno if they'll go through with it, but it would be a pretty sweet honour I say! I must be doing something right, eh? 

z


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Patwa said:


> Thanks, Ash! Funny you say that as I was approached by an online magazine to have it featured...dunno if they'll go through with it, but it would be a pretty sweet honour I say! I must be doing something right, eh?
> 
> z


Tht sounds awesome buddy happy for u

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

